# ARGC GIRLS PART 131



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

A new home .... 


Link for orange FF bangles (buy one and be recognised!!)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42326.msg523776.html#msg523776
Link for Shupa's orange ribbon badges:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24299.msg292422.html#msg292422

Please note that Fertility Friends or it's owners cannot take responsibility for the content of external website links. When posting links to other sites please do so responsibly.

If you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Trying    I am just so sad to read your news. What an indescribably sad, awful thing to happen - I can't even begin to imagine how you feel. I hope you get the best possible care over the next few days and weeks to help you and DH to make some sense of all of this. My thoughts are truly with you.   
Martha
xx


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Trying - so sorry to hear your news. Take good care of yourself.
Tuppence
xx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Trying, god I'm so sorry. I feel devastated for you   I'll be thinking of you & dh over the next few days & hoping that you get all the care & support you need ... and also in the months to come. I wish this hadn't happened. I'm sorry  

Layla


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Just a quick one from me before I catch up with you properly later. 
Abbey - lovely to see you this morning. Sorry you were feeling so out of sorts, but I hope your visit to the clinic gave you reassurance. I've texted my acupuncturist to see if she knows of someone good near you. Thinking of you lots  

Had our 9wk scan this morning and everything looks good so far. We've still got two good heartbeats, and they're both about the same size of 2.5cm. One of them was particularly lively and jiggling around. Ahmed said the sacs are looking nice and healthy, too. It's obviously still really early days but it feels good to have got past the 8wk landmark. 

Love to you all
Martha
xx


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Martha,

Its great to hear you have got past the 8 week point without event   - here's hoping you can relax now and begin to enjoy carrying your twinnies     

Buttercup
xx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Martha, that's great news  having a good scan at 8/9 weeks is very good, it bodes really well  

Must have been pretty cool to see them - they look so babyish at 9 weeks - perfectly sized as well 

How are you feeling generally?

Layla xxx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

ahh fantastic news martha


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, Buttercup  

Flick - how are you feeling?

Layla - yes, they really do look babyish at 9wks! Simon said he was moved by it for that very reason. I'm feeling well, not quite as tired as before, which is good, but I have got MAJOR lower back pain from the gestone (like shooting nerve pains). I spoke to the nurse about it this morning and she said that it's very, very common, which is somewhat reassuring (from the gestone loosening all the ligaments). How are you?

Martha
xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Martha
It must be such a relief to get past 8 weeks. As Layla said, it bodes well that everything is bang on for dates and looking nice and healthy.
You must be so excited now.   

I have just collected the results of my FBC from GP surgery having had a heated discussion  with the receptionist late last week who refused to release the results to me in person - even though I showed her the request from ARGC.   She said to me at the time 'well you can tell ARGC that the results are fine'... funnily enough i got them today and the platelets is marked as 'high'. As you can imagine i am on the warpath and have writted to the partners of the clinic. grrrrr...


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Ooh sorry about the gestone pain - it is only in the last week or so that I've stopped getting shooting pain in my back & legs from last time. I'm grateful that the cyclogest seems to be enough at the moment.

I'm worrying about everything - desperate for a scan but we can't fit one in this week so I may as well wait until the 24th. I feel absolutely normal every morning & increasingly sick, tired & head achey as the day goes on. If someone offered to put me in a coma for the duration of this pregnancy I'd happily accept (think Simon would be quite pleased too, poor man).

When's the next scan? Are you going to have a nuchal done?

Layla

(Eva grrrr I bloody hate dealing with the NHS & receptionists are the worst   )


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

tee hee layla  i have been thinking the same- put us all to sleep for the remainder of our time and wake us up when we have a baby- maybe they can do that whatever our situations!

I am still DAMN itchy- by the time i got home from bloods my buttocks were so itchy i had a damn good scratch then looked and had come up in huge welts- looked like i had been to see ms whiplash  i did ask girl i got my bllod form from this morning but she didnt know- will maybe try asking whoever calls with my results this afternoon/evening
also find as i have to go in with Dh and this means a 7.20 train- i am thrown for the whole day and too knackered to do anything! spaced out n dizzy!

I am on blue gestone needles as my local boots didnt have greens- i took one in and checked with steph and she said small bottomed girls can use these- tell you what may be worth changing it is a lot less painfull and less buttock blobbing...ie the hard lump syndrome!


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Oooh blue needles!!! That could help me and my lumpy rear enormously!!  Fantastic!! A great discovery, Flick!

Layla - yes, being zonked out for 9 months would be great, wouldn't it? And my Simon, too, would appreciate it, I think...If memory serves me right, our nuchal is on March 30 so we'll be 11wks 5 days. I'm having the nuchal and bloods with Donald Gibb in Harley Street.

M
xx


----------



## AbbeyA (Jun 13, 2005)

Trying, it was a heartwrenching post from you, and somethings beggar belief why life has to be so hard for some of us here.  i am very sorry and hope you find the strength to get through this, esp the next day.


abbey


----------



## AbbeyA (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Martha, lovely to see you this morning and i felt really silly with my Down Reg anxiety when you were facing such a major hurdle.  Anyway- i couldn't wait to get home and am sooooooooooooo relieved you have two healthy blips growing there, you must be relieved, well at least for 24hrs when the countdown to the next scan begins, or have you already started that one?  when is your next scan?  thanks for info too. feeling OK after 'consultation' and the wizard of oz himelf said it was OK, even though i started DR massively too early (day15) in a fit of madness as i though my AF was coming and didn't want to miss the boat!    i am loosing th plot nd i have only taken 3 days of the stuff, G*d help my DH by the end of two weeks.

anyway- good you are OK Layla, great news for you!

Hi Flick and hope you aren't scratchy too much oh blue needle girl!

Hi Sparkley one- thinking of you and good to catch up!

Wishing all you lovely ladies in tx hope and patience and success soon.

Bye for now.
Abbey
x


----------



## AbbeyA (Jun 13, 2005)

ps please TELL us you spa secret quirrel place Lorri!!!!!!


----------



## Ribbon (Jan 2, 2006)

Trying - I was so very saddened to read your news.     I hope things go as well as they can tomorrow and that you and DH take good care of yourselves.  This is such a terrible thing to happen.  Im so sorry. Will be thinking of you. 

Martha - Been thinking of you this morning, so glad to hear that your scan went well and your little twinnies are doing fine..... 

Layla - Your comment about the coma for the duration of pregnancy did make me smile....I have also been feeling fine in the morning and start feeling more ropey as the day goes on  

Thanks to the girls who responded to my post this morning...i'm sorry I sounded so desperate...  I did come home from work straight away and called ARGC and spoke to Ellie who came back to me really quickly   after speaking to Ahmed and said to rest up, and call my own GP which I did.  My GP has organised a scan for me on Weds morning at my local hospital and so hopefully I will find out whether my little bean is okay ?  The bleeding has calmed down a bit but I am so scared to go to the loo (sorry tmi)  

My boss is putting pressure on me to go back into work tomorrow so I will see how I feel, just feel worn out by all this worry !  I will try and post tomorrow with more personals.

Love to you all, 
Ribbon xxx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well sorry to be all smug but my GP receptionist are great, they have been so helpful with anything they can. Hey they all cannot be bad. just got back from GP's and today's BHCG is good (I can breath again, for 48hrs) 5164 (from 1921 last friday) what a relief. Now I think when they ring I may take the bold step of trying to book a scan for mid next week and a NK retest for the same day (save on train fares and do them both on the same day, worth a try). Wish me luck.

Flick you poor thing with the itch. We are both hopeless what with my scabby lip and furry tongue we must both look delic. I have just been to Sainsburys and bought some Natural live yogurt to eat to try and sort the manki (?sp) tongue out. I know I will just hate eating it but needs must.

Martha how lovely, so glad things are working as they should be. It must of been a lovely moment. What time of day do they do the pg scans? I am hoping it is pm so I can get a cheaper train. Oh also anyone what is the latest you can have NK retest bloods done?

Natalia hope all goes well with your repeat BHCG, I suppose you are waiting for the call still.

Abbey i went abit (Abit i hear my DH scream!) crazy with the D/R. I felt better once the stimms started, well till about day 8 of stimms and then i started to feel sooo bloated and tired. It will all be worth it in the end. Goodluck

Layla hope the nausea passes soon. I so far have escaped this, however very aware this is very early days for me. Get on the crackers and ginger biscuits.

Oh well all take care for now.

Trixxie


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Ribbon

Sorry i must of missed your earlier post. Please take it easy, dont worry about your boss ignore hom and stay off. That is an order lady. Will light a candle and say a prayer for you.

Trixxie


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Trying - 

I am so so very sorry to read your post     and can't begin to think how you must be feeling. It is not fair and there is just no sense in the world sometimes. I will be thinking of you both especially over the next few days.. I am so sorry you have to go through this     .

Sending you lots of love and strength     we are all here for you

Feel free to IM me.

Love
Alli R


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Just a couple of personals - 

Sabrina - I was so disappointed it didn't work, I hope your able to pick yourself up ready to do battle again soon. Take care  

To all you pregnant ladies, take care of yourselves, it was good to see some milestones reached with scans  

Paranoid - did you have your follow up ? sorry if I missed your post.

Ribbon - hang in there and take it easy    

I am decorating my bedroom at the moment..stripping wallpaper is very good therapy for anyone who is feeling     

My follow at the ARGC and my local hospital are on the same day - wierd ..not sure which one to postpone..

Take care all. Sorry to everyone I have missed. I am following the board just not as often as before. Goodluck everyone 

AlliR


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Sorry for intruding again.  This is Cat's DH, sometimes you read something on this board that just makes you numb.  Trying - I can't begin to think what you are going through.  All I can say is that both you and your DH are in our thoughts and prayers.

Cat's DH


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

hi girls- good news for me- levels are 16205 so booked in for NK follow up and scan on weds
only problem is not sure DH can get the time away from work and the scan is ALWAYS where things have gone horribly wrong for me in the past! so IF he cant make it what do i do be brave and trust my good levels or wait and go back in on fri with him for the scan- which means still having to have nk's when i wont know if all is ok!!
georgia i know you have been an absolute star and said you would come with me on weds-last time i was sooo bad i was physically sick- so i may be an embarresment 
weds or fri weds or fri- what shall i do??


alli -good luck with the decorating- funny isnt it when you cant do stuff it just screams out at you- my house desparetly needs a real blitz clean- my living room ceiling needs painting and my window frames need doing- it is doing my head in!!!anyone else being a slovenly housewife in deference to ones "condition" ??


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

oh by the way girls i contacted zita west to check on dha mixed with all our drugs and they say it is perfectly safe


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Trying - was so saddened to read the dreadful news about your little girl. I wish you and DH strength over the coming days and the weeks and months ahead.


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Trying, So sorry to hear your devastating news, don't know what to say. 
Praying for you tomorrow. Take time to grieve for your little girl.  .

Carol x


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Flick

Wednesday Wednesday Wednesday for sure!  Have faith in those HUGE levels - it'll all be fine.

Love
Kim


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Trying - I cant stop thinking about you and DH after reading your post, I'm so sorry this has happened to you. This is so unfair. I hope you find the strength to get through this.


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Martha - great news about your scan!!

Ribbon - Make sure you stay off work this is much more important. your boss is out of order putting pressure on you - do they know what you are going through?

Flick - hope that itchy goes!!!

Janna - How are things going, any sign of EC?

I'm trying the banana chant but the negativity is still getting through - I bought a load of tests off the internet and decided to test each day until they become negative to see how long my body takes to get rid of the HCG from the trigger. Anyway this morning was the first complete negative (no faint line) so I have my answer - but now I'm thinking on day 9 i would expect there to be a faint faint line if we were successful as they detect very low levels 10-20 and working out the doubling rate every 48 hours something should really be there. Anyway I know the pee sticks should be avoided but I cant help torturing myself its like an addiction.


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Dear all

Trying - how completely terrible for you both, I cannot imagine how you are feeling, but hoping you are finding strength from somewhere and that one day after all you have been through, you will get your dream come true.

Natalie - thanks for your response on your levels, it helps to make comparisons. On the NK levels you made me realize, I have no idea what my % is so will make sure I ask next time. I have had one IVIG and a another potential booked for Thurs am.

Loads of encouragement to Bunless, Flick, Dreams, Ribbon and Sams-mum, and anyone else doing bloods and scans, as I know now how stressful this can be!

Ribbon - my sister bled till 12 weeks on both her pregs, try not to worry too much.

I had my second hcg today which is now 1189. I'm really confused about this doubling thing and can't work it out at all. I thought they said I was 309 or 390 (something with a 9 in it!!!) on Fri, whatever it was I can't make the numbers add up - can anyone help Sorry to be thick 0 I've not been through this numbers malarky before. We first tested on Fri, today is Mon - I know that's more than 48 hours but still can't get the sums right.

(Slight moan here)  Almost had a heart attack when the nurse rang - instead of saying your numbers are fine, she spent ages checking what meds I was taking and booking me in for another IVIG on Thurs. My heart was beating wildly as of course I assumed that things had started to go wrong hence all the med talk. I finally plucked up courage to ask about the levels and she said ' hang on, I'll check, Oh, they're fine!!!!!! Can't imagine what happened to my blood pressure during those few moments . I know they are rushed off their feet but purleese!

I'm sorry I havn't mentioned everyone here, but have read all messages and am thinking of everone.

Oh Red Squirrel - I was there about 10 today so missed you, but would love to see you for coffee (mineral water) on Wed - if you fancy it and have time.

Best wishes to all

a slightly calmer (till Wed)
Orlando


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

dear trying - of course i remember you.  was so thrilled when you got pregnant.  i was really shocked and saddened to read about the loss of your daughter at 24 weeks     i actually don't know what to say of comfort and cannot begin to imagine what must be going through your and dh's hearts.  v much love and support to youxx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Trying - I am so, so very sorry to have read your post, like many others have said, words fail me, but I do hope that you area able to cope as well as one can over the forthcoming days, weeks and months.
Janna x


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Twinkle-Toes - Oh, how I do wish you would stay away from those pee sticks  please, please, please just wait until your test date. I know that this must be easier said than done but you just seem to be tortuing yourself when in fact it could turn out positive.

As for me, I have spent ALL day wandering around London, I had bloods at 8am, then bumped into NikkiH and her DH (hope you didn't get a parking ticket!) then as I knew it was likely that I would need repeats around 3pm I decided to stay in town, so pottered off to the Ideal Home Exhibition, which was ok if you want to buy a spa, but I was not that impressed, although by turning up at 10am you get nabbed by everyone, so I had two different cream face lifts the 2nd firm slagging odd the first ones products, however 2 hours later all I could see was white dried cream on my face - lovely. I then had one nail, polished and buffed, then both hands washed in dead sea salt, |I had a chicken fillet strapless bra stuck onto my arm to show how they really do stay stuck to you, and all of this was before 10.15 Needless to say I didn't buy any of the products. Anyway got the call to say go back for bloods at 3 and then a scan at 5 which ended up being 5.30 only to be told, you've got another day to go. SO got home at 7.15pm got my late call to say no drugs tonight but back in early and porbably a repeat blood test in the afternoon......yippeeee to be honest I nearly fell asleep in the waiting room this afternoon between 3 and 5.30!! 

It's fair to say I am now knackered so will go and rest ready for 6.45 train in the morning.

Take Care everyone
Janna x


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

dear girls

flick am amazed at your hcg levels - are you sure you don't have twins as well!!!!!  best of luck for your scan.  am v sorry if dh can't be there as you both so deserve to see the lovely heartbeat together.  you have been through quite a lot together over all of this.  take care       

layla, martha, ribbon, trixxie, carol, kerry and all the other newly pregnant ladies going for scans and blood tests - sending you some calming and positive vibes        

tyler - hope you can start v soon     

lorri - thank you for info on retreat.  will have to plan one of my own somewhere with dh.

eva - love your messages they always make me  

twinkle - are you on 2ww - best of luck       

sorry not quite with it this evening.  af (sorry if tmi)  going to turn up soon i am sure hence fuzzy head (day 31) and i have had a complete carbohydrate frenzy today.

tx again for all your sweet messages.  i feel rather more humbled by trying and her dh rather than what we have experienced.  dh taking things quite well and just wants to press on to next thing.  he has some biz in south africa so we are thinking of doing donor there rather than eastern europe now.  i will have a look on the abroadies thread, however if any of you lovely girls have any suggestions - would love to hear them.

love and luck to you allxxxx


----------



## Athene (Mar 5, 2006)

Trying - I was gutted when I read your terrible news.  So very, very sorry to hear that you lost your baby. I know that there is nothing that I can say to you right now that will take away your pain, but sending you


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Trying, 
  I am so terribly sorry for your loss. To lose your little girl at this stage must be absolutely heart breaking. All our thoughts are with you. I hope you and your DH find strength to get through the next few days and weeks. Life can be so cruel. 

Orla, 
  Sorry I missed you today, but yes, would love to meet Wednesday. I am aiming to get to lab about 9.30ish. Does that suit you? I am the overweight red head, wearing a black sheepskin jacket and brown/black mottled scarf.( I am also the one who shuts my eyes and looks the other way when the blood is being taken, cos I'm a big chicken!) Your HCG levels are amazingly high - I had my third one today and it was 881. I did read up about the numbers (can't remember the website, but I tapped into Google search engine "HCG levels in pregnancy", and it came up with a whole list of average levels for various stages of pregnancy, but it also showed the variations between different people, which were quite vast. In short, it said it was difficult early on to detect whether someone was carrying twins or a singleton based on their HCG levels.

Ribbon - keeping everything crossed that all will be fine.

Love Red Squirrel.


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello Red Squirrel

I will aim to get there for 9.30 - I will need to pick up form from the ARGC first though.
I will be wearing black overcoat and thick chunky pale blue scarf (brown hair).
I'm panicking - normally get huge burps after supper - but not tonight. Aaaaah the worry.
hope to see you Wed am.

Orla


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Trying - I am so sorry to hear your awful news. There's nothing I can say other than my thoughts are with you, DH and your precious daughter
Jane
XXXXX


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Evening girls

Thanks to you all for welcoming me and your congrats.

First tho - Trying - I am so, so devastated for you and your DH, I can't even begin to imagine the unbearable heartache and pain you're going through....I just wish there was something which could make it feel better.....my thoughts are with you and for tomorrow...

Ribbon - as other girls have already said, brown discharge should be fine as it old blood, so you just rest tight and take it easy...don't give in to the guilt trip your boss is trying to give you (I am giving him/her the benefit of the doubt and assuming he/she knows nothing of what you're going thru..otherwise there'd be much sterner words said!). I know it's hard juggling work and this, but this is sooo much more important and what is a day's work lost?! The company won't grind to a halt..so try not to let the guilt get to you, we're all right behind you.

Janna - I really feel for you and your hard day you've had today...really hope tomorrow is a shorter and much sweeter trip to the ARGC.

Martha - congrats on the 8/9 wk scan.Twins - WOW!

Twinkle-Toes - hope the pee test addiction gets under control and you can leave off them until the blood test....i know the temptation is so hard to resist....a friend of mine had negative pee tests for 4 weeks after her period was due (natural pg) even thought she had morning sickness (she now has a beautiful baby girl) so they don't necessarily mean anything.

Trixxie - so glad to hear your HCG came back with a a healthy 5164!! Hope you can get your scan fixed soon!! My level was 14396 (was 1978 6 days ago, so a little under doubling) so am sooo relieved. I am having my first scan on Thurs...now am worrying about ectopic pregancies and other such lovely things !! Ahh the joys of IVF paranoia !! Anyway hope you manage to fix your scan and NK follow up on one day - fingers are crossed for you for them.

Orla - your levels going from 390/309 on Fri to 1189 today sound fine to me, they are doubling OK, and there is some margin each side, so I wouldn't worry at all, you're looking like you're on track!

Flick - 16205 is fantastic! And I'd say go for the Wed scan date..I know it's hard without DH, but can you bear the wait til Friday? And you can draw strength/confidence with such good HCG levels. Good luck with the NK follow up too..here's to not needing any more darn drips!! It seems like there's quite a few of us needing IVIGs which makes me feel a little better about it all...

Sweet dreams everyone, and thanks for all your notes and thoughts.

Natalia x


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

PPS Is it normal to have absolutely no pg symtpoms whatsoever?? I am coming up to 6 weeks and have ZILCH to declare...no sore breasts, no change in size feel or shape, no sickness, no tiredness, no metallic taste, nothing....pls pls let this be normal....thanks for listening!!! Nx


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Trying, there are just no words that could possibly provide any comfort to you and your DH but please know that there are so many people thinking of you both and wishing you strength and unending support at what must be an unbearably painful time.  
With love
Ren


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Trying - I'm really terribly sorry to hear your sad news.  My thoughts are with you and your DH.  

Martha - Congrats on the scan!

I had my DR scan yesterday morning.  All is fine and I started Progynova yesterday.  Hopefully only two-three weeks until ET! Yea!

Soul


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

Trying - I remember you too. Your news is just so unfair. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this especially having already been through so much. Please come back to the board and lean on us for support through this horrid time.

Love Tyler


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

Martha - what wonderful news that the twins are the same size and looking so great. I'm delighted that it is all going so well.

Soulcyster - glad you've progressed to the next stage

Janna - must be very close to trigger and EC now.

Dreams - well done!!!!! Predictor gave me a negative whereas clear blue gave a positive back in September - weird huh

Ribbon - sorry to hear about your scare - It's old blood and no doubt the heparin has something to do with this spotting. Hope you get a scan soon to ressure you.

Sabina- I think I might buy some of those biscuits. Good luck with your research into SA.

Alli R - postpone the one that has another slot really soon or a bit earlier. I've been decorating too - still got the bay windows and the garden to tackle.

flick - hoping time flies until you have your scan - it is a personal decision whether to wait for DH. I would be tempted for Wed.

Orla - good to hear that the levels are doing so well.

Natalia- yes it is - many women just feel calm and elated - you know that glowing sensation. 

Must dash as I have to take the car into the garage 

Love Tyler

PS I'll post again soon as there are tons of you I have missed off


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello

I've been without computer for just over a week and have just spent the last 2 hours catching up! Sorry way too much has happened for many personals and I'm worried about mixing people up  

Everybody who has got a BFP congratulations - each one I read gives me a little bit more hope

To those with bad news you have my heartfelt sympathy, I know what a hard time it is but hope you all have the strength to move on to your plan b's whatever they may be

Layla - I did check up how you had got on and was sooo pleased to hear your scan went well, you really deserve this and I hope you can start to enjoy it soon

Sabina - Really sorry to hear your news, hope your DH is back and you are helping each other

Martha - congratulations on the scan, great news that both babies are doing well

Flick - fantastic levels!! Wed or Fri is a tough one, not that I've ever been there yet but I think I'd want DH with me. Good luck whatever you decide

Janna - hope today is less tiring and you get to trigger, then you get a whole day off to look forward too. Good luck

Holly - Hope things go well at UCH. I hope you stay on this thread as you were one of the people who first helped me out and you always seem to have great advice

I've been on downreg for a week now, started day 21 but didn't O till 17 so expecting another week or so. Previous tx I was on Synarel 2x a day but now on Suprecur 3x a day, finding it really hard to be awake at 7am and 11pm on the same day - don't know how I used to cope when I had a social life and was out till the early hours!

I am due to have a hysteroscopy on day 5 but haven't heard anything yet about provisional booking, just told to phone on day 1 and they will book it in then. that seems a bit short notice (although the only accurate way as day 1 could be whenever) has anybody else done it like this?

Hope all those I've missed are doing well and I'll try and get on top of where you are all at!

Good luck to us all

Jo x


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Sorry girls a 'me' post.

Just come back from having our 6 week +4 scan with Dr Ahmed. He found a sac in the right place but nothing in it, guess its all over for us. They have taken some more bloods but feel this is the end. This IVF journey is so cruel isn't it?

Carol x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh Carol, I'm so sorry, I've been wondering how you were. You're right it is very, very cruel & you really don't deserve this.

Please take care, Layla xxx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Carol, How devastating. Really feeling for you. It is so unjust after all you have been through, such hope and dreams dashed in an instant. I am so sorry. Please take care.

Trixxie


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Carol, I'm so so sorry. What sad news. I can't imagine how devastated you and DH must feel.    Is there any chance Ahmed could be wrong? 
Please look after yourself   
Martha
xxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Carol - sorry to read your terrible news. It is indeed a very cruel journey and so so unfair. Take care


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Carol - I am so sorry to hear your news  .  However, could it be too early?  I'm sorry I don't know anything about scans but did he suggest going to the FMC for a scan as they do have better equipment?

I really hope things turn around for the better. Sending you   

Best wishes
Buttercup
xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Carol
   i am so sorry that you didn't get the news you deserved to have. it's so bloody unfair and i feel so angry when this happens. i hope that this turns around for you and that something is seen. 
big hugs and look after eachother
xxx


----------



## Jenster (May 26, 2005)

Hi Carol

I hardly ever post here - but do keep up occasionally with what is happening. I had my first scan at 6+3 or 4 and Ahmed could only find one heartbeat - despite seeing 2 sacs. We did worry about it too much - and were just really pleased that there was one heartbeat. But at my 8 week scan there were 2 heartbeats - and I'm now 25 weeks pg with twin boys. Is it possible that it is just too early for you too? I really hope so.

Good luck

Jen x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

oh carol- such awful news- i know how you feel as that is usually my story- i really do feel for you and DH just hope maybe the levels come back ok and the next scan shows something??   it is a terrible thing to have to go thru xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Jen 
that's lovely news to post at such a worrying time for carol. shows anything is possible. 
x


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Hi girls, thanks for your kind replies its good to have you around at the moment, my husband is away until tonight and although my MIL came with me just feel a little alone. I guess I need to wait to see what the clinic says when they ring later, you just want an immediate answer don't you?

Keep you posted,

Thanks again for being there ,

Carol x


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Carol - I was so sorry to read your news.  I am so hoping that the blood tests are ok and that Jen's post can give you some hope.  

Trying - I have just been catching up on posts and have seen yours from yesterday.  I am so dreadfully sorry that this has happened to you and your DH.  I am thinking of you and hoping that all goes as well as it can for you today.

Love 
Sifx


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Hi, sorry me again, just had the call to say that my levels have gone up to 15,000 and that MR T will do another scan on Sunday. What a rollercoaster.

Love to you all,

Carol x


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Martha - it is great to hear that all was looking good at your scan with two healthy little ones in there!  When do you have your next scan?

Ribbon - how are you doing today?  I do hope you haven't gone to beastly work and are safely at home with your feet up.

Flick - have you decided to go ahead with your scan tomorrow or to wait until Friday?  Wishing you lots of luck. Hope all goes well.

Trixxie - great to hear that your levels are doubling.  Any news on a scan date?

Well I had my latest blood test yesterday.  Levels had gone to 13,477 (this was double the last result but that one was 72 hours earlier so thought it should be more than double). Was told that levels are fine so no need to go back for any more blood tests at the moment.  Have been booked in for my first scan on Sunday (think this works out as 6weeks and 2 days).  Slightly nervous that they don't need to check beta levels for a while as I thought they kept an eye on these until at least the first scan.  Oh well, Mr T has got me this far - just wish I could leave the worrying to him!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love
Sifx


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

carol - hold on in there - this all sounds positive - just too early for the little one to show - what a day you have had!

Sif - well done on getting past the HCG tests - roll on Sunday

I'm having a bit of an odd time. I was spotting on Thursday and Friday morning - then nothing. 4 days later I'm spotting again. I'll see what tomorrow brings. This is surely a warning that the whole cycle is going to be unpredictable and that I should postpone my attempt at a natural FET. Going a bit crazy   .

Hope everyone is well

Love Tyler


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Carol - 

I am so sorry you are in this position. I hope your outcome is better than mine, hold on in there, as so many women were able to tell me stories that had a good outcome     . I understand just wanting to know either way and I hope whatever the news you hear soon   

You need to ask how big the sac is and then you can see if there is any growth or not between scans. There is research that suggests that a yolk sac & fetal pole won't be seen until it has grown a certain amount and a heartbeat until it has reached another milestone. The other thing to ask if you have a tilted uterus it will be harder to see whats going on. I won't go into detail but if you want a link let me know.

For some reason some babies just grow at different rates hence ladies not seeing what they should on scans until later than the 'norm' but then catch up later on. 

I have everything crossed for you and IM if you want to talk or ask anything

GOODLUCK

Alli R x


----------



## Ribbon (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello girls,

Thank you for all your kind wishes and thoughts...it really means a lot to get the support from you wonderful ladies and I am truly grateful.

I am just typing a quick post as I usually post from work and I am not in today (think my boss finally got the message   ).  I am posting from my parents house and need to dash off soon to pick up a prescription so just a few personals.

Flick -   for tomorrow if you decide to go for your scan...will be looking forward to hearing your news.

Twinkletoes -     

Orlando - those levels sound really good  

Carol - am so sorry you are going through this awful roller coaster of a time.  I really am keeping everything crossed for you for your scan on Sunday  

Sif - Fab levels - good luck for Sunday !

Trixxie -   Thanks for your kind wishes.

I have my scan tomorrow morning at my local hospital in the morning so hopefully we will find out one way or another what is going on.  The bleeding has pretty much gone and so I am trying to stay positive.  I am also feeling really awful....so I guess that is another good sign (never thought I would be feeling good about feeling ill if you know what I mean  ).  If all is okay I will probably go back to work after.  My boss called me this morning and he was much more understanding about me taking time off...although he does know what I have been through I really don't think he understands what an absolute nightmare this whole IVF journey is.  Maybe I should tell him to read this thread  

Well I must dash now, I'm sorry for those who I havent mentioned, your are all in my thoughts and prayers. 

With love to you all

Ribbon xXx


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Tyler,

just caught your post..how frustrating for you where is the old   when you want her to behave. 

I will keep my fingers crossed that it sorts its self out so you can cycle.

Alli R


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Carol i know nothing will take away from the stress you will feel till sunday is reached but i read somewhere that heartbeats can start at anywhere from 11,000 to 18,000 so hopefully you need to get to 18,000 to see your lil ones heartbeat- i really do pray this is the case and as is always the way with us girls we all know too much for our own good and expect text book- hope Dh gets home early as possible- i know you probably feel totally lost 

sif- your levels are soo good and rising consistently- just embrace the few days of no bloods!

I will probably have my scan tomorrow- well seems crazy to pay for nk follow up without knowing viability- i have survived other bad scans so i can survive this- pls god let it be good news! also need to ask a doc about my itch

ribbon- good luck with your scan i am sure it is going to be fine- babes probably just doing too much dancing!

tyler good luck with this fet- i know it can be dissapointing if things need to be cancelled- i had a couple of canx fets- and was amazed at how low it made me feel- another failure is waht happens in your head- but If- and hopefully it wont... it goes that way just try and remember it is for the best as everything needs to be perfect for your baby!

love luck and hugs to everyone dealing with all this ride throws at us xx


----------



## laylar (Feb 25, 2004)

I just wanted to let you know that I delivered a beautiful baby boy on Sunday, in the water.
Although I don't post here regularly all you ARGC girls are always in my thoughts and I hope that you all get your family dreams soon. 
After 6 attempts our family is now complete thank you Mr T!!

Good luck to you all

Laylar


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

wonderful news Laylar. congratulations


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

laylar you must be so happy and proud


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Colngratulations Laylar - that is such wonderful news.
Love
Sifx


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Wow Laylar thats the sort of news we all need to hear. Congratulations.

Carol x


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi girls

Carol, just been reading all about your traumatic day and glad to hear you've had positive news from the clinic, fingers and toes crossed that this is just a sleepyhead!


Sif and Ribbon, lots of luck for your scans, but what a relief when you finally see what you've been waiting for.

Congratulations to Laylar, you must feel amazing - well done!

No news from me, except apprehensive about tomorrows beta test which will be the third. I'll also find out if I need a second IVIG, I think my credit card will burst into flames if I do need it again so soon.
I'm not used to this many beta tests, but was thinking.... 'ah well, at least I'll have a clear idea that things are ok by the time I have the scan if all the numbers keep doubling'. 
After reading Carol's post I now realize that's not the case - so no let up on the stress and suspense then!

Can I ask if anyone else feels about the size of  a small house at this early stage? I know I look huge too, it's obviously the result of ivf but is this normal? I look about 3-4 months!!

Best wishes to all.
Orla

By the way Red Squirrel I will look out for you about 9.30 ish


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Carol - I hope you have a late starter.. will be keeping everything crossed for you during this worrying time. 

Laylar - congratulations!!

Ribbon - Glad you stayed off work - hope everything goes well...

Janna - any sign of EC I'm trying to stay away from the pee sticks - am having terrible withdrawal symptoms already...

This 2ww is driving me insane, I'm finding it a lot tougher than the last 2ww of my previous attempt.


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

carol - hope that the heartbeat is seen on next scan.  as the other girls say, hang in til then - easier said than done.  v much thinking of youxx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

laylar - congratulations on the birth of your son   it seems only yesterday that you got your bfp - how time flies.  take care and enjoy your family.

hi twinkle - sending you tons of       for 2ww

sending flick a huge amount of       for scan.  

tyler - hmm - could you have got pregnant naturally??  have you done an hpt to check??  wouldn't that be nice   bought half a case of rather good red wine today.  we have stuff we don't touch and cases of quaffing stuff which never goes down because i don't drink most of the time and dh is a 1 glass of wine/day man with dinner.  so i bought some indulgent expensive 'drinking now' wine.  it made me feel quite good.  feel even better when i open a bottle!

hope everyone is wellxx


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Huge congratulations laylar. You must be just so over the moon! I would be. Enjoy your wee BIG bundle of joy! Happy memories.

Tuppence
xxx


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2004)

Flick... just wanted to wish you so much luck for tomorrow's scan!!!  I know it's always been a tough time for you but everything seems to be going so well this time so finger, toes and everything else crossed for you!!!!!

Carol... also just wanted to send you some positive thoughts and  a .  I was in a very similar situation with my first cycle so my heart really goes out to you!  The emotional roler coaster at this stage is horrendous I know!  You've just got to hang in there as I've seen enough positive stories on these boards to say that you just never know!!!  So stay as strong as you can and take care of yourself!!!!

Lots of love and luck to everyone else as always,

Callie  xxx


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Evening Girls

Wow a lot of news in just 24 hours...!

Laylar - congrats on your baby son! Thank you for thinking of us and giving us hope.

Carol - I know the wait must feel interminable, but hang in there until your scan on Sun, it sounds like it was just a ltitle too early to tell. Everything is crossed for you.

Sif - I had a blood test last Tuesday, then an IVIG on Thurs and didn't have another blood test until yesterday, so had a gap of 6 days between blood tests. This was the same for 2 other girls having IVIGs with me, so i think it is normal to have a longer gap if things are looking OK...

Jo - good luck with your hysteroscopy, hope the date gets confirmed soon. It seems that Mr T likes to leave us hanging to the last minute with everything...so don'tknow if it is normal or not, but seems consistent with the usual form at the ARGC!

Flick - good luck for your scan tomoz!

Twinkle toes - hang in there with your 2ww...am thinking of you and we all know exactly what you're going thru.

Nothing much for me to report, just itching to get on with my 6wk scan that is due on Thurs..amazing how time drags when you're an IVFer!!

Talking of itching, anyone had an itchy rash (raised red bumps) where you inject heparin? 

Good luck everyone!!

Natalia x


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

Laylar - congratulations on the birth of you baby boy   

Flick - best of luck for a good scan tomorrow! Looking forward to the good news.

Orla- try not to fret about the HCGs - you are doing really well so far. Good luck.

Sabina - I did a HPT because Ahmed suggested it - we can rule that one out!  The red wine for now sounds good - I had a glass of lovely fig tasting thick dessert wine last night - it was delicious.

Ribbon - glad your boss is being kind

Alli R - hope you are well - thanks for you message.

love Tyler


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Joanee1971 - When I had my hysteroscopy which was about 10 days ago, I had porvisionally booked it to be around day 5 of cycle after downregging and immediatley before stimming. As it was AF arrived as planned, but then the argc ended up changing the date as the bloods that I had taken the day before indicated I needed an extra day. So in answer, yes I had a provisional date, but it did get changed.

Flick - Best of luck for tomorrow

Carol - I do hope that Sundays scan provides you with positive news, just so sorry you have to endure the time between now and then

Sif - Good luck for your frist scan on Sunday
Tyler - Hope your cycle sorts it self out, so that you know what is what
Ribbon - Hope your scan is great news tomorrow
Laylar - COngratulations on the birth of your little boy
Orlando - Hope that your beta results are flying upwards
Twinkle Toes - Keep hanging on in there, I do hope that you are OK?

As for me I had another epic day, bloods at 8, was told to expect repeats in the afternoon, but decided to head back home, got the call at 12 to say bloods at 3 and scan at 5. The long and the short of it was that I triggered at 8.30 tonight, thankfully without any dramas, the first time I did it back in Oct, I nerly spilt all of the Pregnyl!!!!!

However, thanks to my DH I now have stinking cold, he has had it since Saturday, I even slept in a different bedroom last night, and stayed away from home yesterday as he was off work sick, but now I'm clutching the kleenex. Does anyone know if having a cold can effect anything in anyway?? I know a stupid question, but one that I will ask.

Hope everyone else is coping with thier differing stages of treatement. One last thing, today as I left the argc this morning, I bumped into a lady who cycled at the same time as me last October, and fantastically for her she was heading to the FMC for her 21 week scan, I do not know her name, but if you are reading this |I do hope that everything was 100% as it should be.

bye Janna x


----------



## tumnus (May 6, 2005)

trying - worlds completely fail me.  i remember you so well for helping me during my first few encounters with argc mayhem.  life is so unbelievably cruel at times. i hope you and dh can hold tight to each other and find a space in this mad world where you can carry the memory of your beautiful angel with you and move on to find happiness once again.  all my thoughts are with you.
lol
sophie


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Laylar congrat Mummy. Thanks for the positive story just what the Dr ordered.

Orla I too am still very bloated from the stimming, try not to worry. Just buy new clothes in the old credit.

Sif goodluck with your scan on Sunday. i wont know when mine will be till tomorrow night when they ring me with tomorrows news. I expect it to be middle of next week, only 5 weeks 3 days at mo.

Flick sending you tons of goodluck for you scan, what time is it? I will light another candle for you honey. 

Carol really hope you just have a slow boy growing in there. I pray all will go well on Sunday.

Janna have a lovely rest day tomorrow, you deserve a rest what with all the running round.

All take care,

Trixxie


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Laylar, that's wonderful news - many congratulations on the birth of your beautiful boy    

Flick good luck with today's scan - your levels are v. good & I'd put money on it being fine; looking forward to reading your news    

Layla xxx


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello everyone sorry i have been really bad with keeping up with all your news as have been so busy organizing the girls Christening.

I have skipped through and seen some sad news for which i am sorry and some good news, congratulations to everyone with recent BFP

Kim - OMG well done!! 

Marly - OMG as well, well done!!!! 

Laylar - Congratulations you must be so happy

Trying - i could not believe what has happened to you after everything you have been through. Sorry just does not seem enough. I cannot begin to imagine how you are coping with all this, i really am so so sad and sorry    .
Please take care. 

Love Carmela x


----------



## Lynda27 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I'm new to this tread although have been keeping up with all your messages for the past couple of weeks. You are all so encouraging and supportive to each other, I have found myself laughing and crying at the computer. Not sure whose idea it was to be in a coma for nine months but did find it very  

Congratulations to all the girls who have had   over the last few weeks orlando, flick, layla, sif, ribbon, trixxie and anyone else I may have missed.

A huge congratulations to Laylar and dh and the birth of there son, enjoy every minute.

Carol29 have been thinking of you and wish you all the best for Sunday x

Natalie I have found your emails most encouraging as I also have a history of high FSH and reading through your response to tx and now your   I was delighted for you.

Blu I am in the same position as you, keep going up for day one bloods and waiting for the right FSH results to start. I know how agonising it is waiting to start and wish you all the best for this month.

When I went for my follow up with Dr Ahmed he said that I could try acupuncture as this may help to reduce stress as this is a major factor with FSH. So I started last week and the lady wants me to take Chinese herbs "warm the menses" has anyone taken these or any other Chinese herbs? Do you know if ARGC are OK with it?

Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks Lynda x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Girls-      
I GOT A HEARTBEAT!!!
First one ever ever ever am soooo chuffed!
    

had to be a big brave girl as DH really could not be there- so walked in saw steph who was lovely to me as she knows 1st scans are a big horror for me-so of course i wobble some more she hugs me and i burst out crying!!! have never been sooooo scared! anyway tiny grey flicker WOW!!!!

Was lovely to have a celebratory hot choc with red squirrel and orla- good luck with those levels girls xx

sorry bit of a me post just tooo thrilled for words


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

orla here is that website for hcg levels xx

www.ivfer.com/hcg.htm


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well today.

Jen: thanks for sharing your story with me and congratulations on your twin pregnancy.

Tyler : hope your body sorts itself out and gives you some answers soon.

Ribbon: Hope your scan goes well today.

Flick: lets have some good news from you to from your scan.

Orlando: sorry didn't mean to frighten you with my news, your levels have been great mine only doubled every 72 hours, I am sure your scan will show a lovely bubba.

Twinkle toes: well done on staying away from those pee sticks not long no.

Trixxie: hope your levels are behaving and you with have your scan very soon.

Hope all our pregnant ladies are well and stress free (yes I know impossible), and good luck to all the 2 ww's.

Carol x


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Flick's going to be a mummy      

I'm so pleased to hear your news, hurrah hurrah hurrah!  What a milestone!  Well done on being brave enough to do it on your own - bet your DH is so sorry to have missed it.

Lots of love
Kim


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Well done Flick you so deserve it,   

Carol x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

YAY FLICK! CONGRATULATIONS! WOO HOO!

              

Layla 

(looking at all those bouncy smileys makes me feel sick though   )


----------



## susan b (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello,

I've just logged on for the first time - hope I do it right!

I've just had ICSI - got pregnant and was told from the start to take one step at a time because of the low BHCG levels. MrT confirmed last week (at 6 weeks) that there was just an empty sac and advised me to have an ERPOC to do a genetic analysis. Has anyone else done this and was the information from the genetic test helpful? I am not keen on another procedure and confused about how this might inform future treatment. Thanks for any insights. 

Susan


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Flick I am sooo delighted for you honey, you so needed this and deserve it so much. Bet your floating today? Is it better than getting the BFP in the first place? Oh enjoy your day!               

Trixxie

Lynda27 Welcome to the group. Sorry I dont know about using herbs? Dont think ARGC like it if you are cycling with them. But sure someone will know. I have been having accupunture for the last 12mths and just love it, I find it really helps with stress levels. Goodluck.

Will post back later when I today HCG results


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Flick
That's such great news. I am so thrilled for you. Now hoping you can relax a bit .... as if!
       
XXX


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Susan
I am so sorry to hear about your devastating news  . It's so hard to see such differing posts - but please hang around here as I am sure there are plenty of girls who can answer your question. 
X


----------



## susan b (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you Eva. Will do.


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Susan,
I'm so sorry to read your news. We had chromosomal analysis after our mc at 8wks. For us, the report wasn't hugely conclusive because they said they couldn't be certain that they hadn't tested the maternal cells - if the foetus is a boy, then they know for certain they haven't, but if it's a girl, I guess they have to put in this caveat. Even so, I know of other people for whom the testing HAS been conclusive and of great use. I felt that if we hadn't got it done, then we'd always have wondered.
Thinking of you at this time.  
Martha
x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Flick, that's FANTASTIC!!!!
            
And I love your story about Steph. Stop it - you're going to get me started (I wept buckets when I watched Crufts the other night   ).

Really chuffed for you, honey

Martha
xxx


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Dear Susan

Oh god, I'm sorry you've had such an awful experience - it's utterly heartbreaking going for a scan only to find out it's bad news  .

I have had two ERPC's and both times they tried the chromosomal analysis - it worked out first time becasue it was a boy, and they found that he had an additional chromosome and so wouldn't have lived anyway.  I was pleased to have some sort of answer as to what had gone wrong, and I was also pleased to have the ERPC and get it all over with more quickly than otherwise.  It's such a difficult time though and I'm sure everyone reacts differently, and you will decide what's best for you.

Lots of love
Kim


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

oh susan i am so sorry 
i have never had the genetic testing-  i have had natural M/C apart from my ectopic and could not bear the thought of collecting stuff and taking it in! 
what ever you choose take time to get over it and hopefully next time will be happier news- just keep the thought that you DID manage to get pregnant and you can again x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Martha- did you cry at the disabled boy with the labrador that won friend for life?- chocked me up every time 

talking dogs... how is harry? Are  his meds contaning his seizures a bit more?

must be like a pharmacy at your house?


----------



## EmmCook9 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Flick - FANTASTIC news.  You must be feeling sooo relieved today.  I am so pleased for you.

Marly and Kim - what can I say apart from you lucky b****rs.  Congratulations, I hope the next 6/7 months are lovely and uneventful for you both.

Laylar - many congratulations on the birth of your son.

Sabina - I am so sorry honey, I really hoped this would be the one for you.  

Trying - I cannot even begin to imagine how you must be feeling.  Words can not express how truly sorry I am to hear your news.

Ribbon - Good luck with your scan, I hope it goes okay.  I too had some brown blood when I was around 11 weeks and was assured by Julie that this was old blood and probably nothing to worry about.  I hope this is the case for you too.

Carol - You must be feeling so confused and torn.  Fingers crossed it's as the girls have said and Mr T will find you a heartbeat on Sunday.

As for us, Alexandra is an absolute treasure.  She now has two teeth, can sit up and has just learned to clap.  I never thought it possible but my love for her grows with every waking day.

Love to all

Emma


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Flick - YES YES YES!!! That's EXACTLY what I cried over!! And I just took Harry to the park and I thought about that little boy, and I almost cried again!! I think they should use that clip as an alternative pregnancy test. If you cry over that, it's definitely worked. How funny that it got you, too 
Harry is good, thank you. He hasn't had any more seizures and hopefully the essential fats, l-carnitine etc that he's on will help to slow down any further brain degeneration.
Hope you're well. Still so thrilled about your heartbeat.
Martha
xx


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Flick - 
                 

Really am so so happy for you

Love Carmela x


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Emma  - Alexandra sounds so sweet, isn't it lovely when they learn new things!
You sound so happy .
Elisia says "MA MA" now and i cried for 2 days after she said it. Every time she calls me my heart just melts.

Susan - sorry for what you are going through. I was tested twice after my MCs.
1st one they could find no reason, 2nd one they found Chromosome abnormality.
As Kim said i was glad i had them because it was less traumatic than having to wait for it to happen naturally.
Hope you can find some answers.
Love Carmela x


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

Flick - well done - that's brilliant news congratulations


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

Susan - it's personal choice whether to have the op or let it happen naturally. 

In September I had a natural one very very early on - BFP on 20th and AF on 29th. I knew on 22nd that I would probably m/c so then it was just a waiting game for AF. I think the heparin and extra progesterone increases the lining compared with a natural conception. I had 3 nights of little sleep despite pain killers and it was a heavy and prolonged AF. The clots/ tissue gave very painful cramping.  

Then in January I lost one at 8 weeks and had the op the next day under my insurance. My consultant was wonderful and I had less discomfort than EC and my hysteroscopy.  

The consultant charged us £225 for the chromosome testing. Ours was also XX so as Martha said there is that remote chance that the consultant made a mistake and it was my lining rather than the embryo. The tests did help us see that there weren't any further issues for us to address. In case a mistake was made my DH plans to have a chromosome test done so we have covered all angles. 

I'm very sorry to hear your pregnancy did not work out this time. It's a good sign that you got implantation - so it looks good for the future.

I hope you get it sorted quickly one way or another so you can then start to move on.

Love Tyler


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Susan sorry we must of posted at the same time earlier I missed your post. So sorry to hear what has happened. I hope the the procedure runs as smoothly as possible. I wish things were different, to have to go through this is terrible. I am sending you my love.

Trixxie


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Well Girls

I am back to being non textbook AGAIN. After today HCG test level came back 8319 (from 5164 last monday so 48hrs earlier) so no double. I rang ARGC in a bit of a panic spoke to a nice nurse called Charlotte (not spoke to her before) she was lovely told me not to worry that at this point not everyone doubles 48hrly. So that did help alittle but you guys know what a cruel thing the mind is. Next BHCG is friday loacally. Then Tamara called at about 4pm and asked me attend ARGC on sunday for a 6 week scan, tell you that shocked me I didnt expect it that soon (I will only be 6weeks 1 day then!) I managed to put it off till Monday as I asked if I go on sunday can I also had NK retest as that is required. She said no. So I persuaded her to change it till monday so I dont have to do 2 x400 mile train trips. So bag of nerves now, scan is 9am on Monday I am will only be 6 weeks and 2 days then and my levels are not great. I shall be praying like mad all week. 

I hope all is going well for everyone else. Sorry for the ME post.

Take care

Trixxie


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Agh Trixxie just wanted to send you a big hug   and say try and stop worrying I am sure you will be fine your levels are quite high but I know its not easy. As I think Flick said we all know too much as we trawl the internet hoping for the right answers.

Please try and relax (like I'm an expert, not!) I'm sure your little embie will be flicking its heart beat on monday, and saying 'stop worrying I'm fine Mummy'. OK I admit it I've gone mad but wanted to cheer you up. 

Carol x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Carol your so sweet, thanks for the best wishes. I am also sending you best wishes for Sunday.

Trixxie


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello all,
Apologies from springing in here from my lurking mode but I feel able to begin the process of looking at it all again.  
So far we have done 
1 ICSI cycle- 9 follicles - 1 egg and 1 B grade embryo=BFN
I got pregnant on rest cycle following but suspected ectopic- remove my tube and ? ectopic. Histology confirmed normal tube and corpus luteum cyst. I miscarried without knowing that is what it was 3 days post surgery not knowing it could have been a viable pregnancy.I still beat myself up about that 
IVF- 6 follicles- 2 eggs 1 immature/1 mature= 1 B grade embryo=BFN

My FSH etc are all ok, my E2 levels whilst stimming match follicles seen but no eggs at ER??!! 

I am down to 3 options

1. ARGC cycle in the hope they can stim the heck out of my ovaries before they give up
2. Find a clinic and do a donor egg cycle
3. Live childfree


I know Trixxie- hi mate. 

I am hoping for some experiences for those of about my age to guide me as to what the likelihood is ARGC can do what others have failed to do...All advice accepted gratefully .


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

HI Nell

Just wanted to give you a huge ARGC welcome, so good to hear from you honey. Hope someone can give you some good advice. One of the things ARGC might suggest is Immune Testing they tend to due this with people with failed IVF cycles in the past, this may highlight something you are unaware of (I know it did for me). Word of warning testing and treatment is expensive but I am sure you know that (testing £780, IVIG £1000-£1425 per infusion depends on body weight). Goodluck and speak soon.

Trixxie


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah trix- monday OMG you will be fine by then sweetpea levels will be up there and i am sure all will be well 

little nell- welcome- lots of girls have had bad cycles and goo on to do really well at the next one- give it a go then you can look at other options


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Susan - 

Just thought I would say we decided not to have testing (the NHS will do it if you have had 3 or more miscarriages). We had a local ERPC on the NHS (your GP will refer you to the early pregnancy clinic) as no sign of natural miscarriage at 10/52. We didn't want to pay for something we could get on the nHS and also I live quite far away and wanted it sorted locally.

Instead we are going to have chromosonal testing done on both me and my DH through the NHS by a blood test. This will show us if there is going to be a problem everytime.

The most important thing is don't feel rushed and do what is right for you. Big  
to both you and you DH.

Any questions just ask
Alli R x


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Flick - WOW Excellent news    

Trixxie and Carol -   for your scans I hope you both get good news

Alli R xx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello girls

This has to be a quick post because I've only just heard from the clinic and now it's supper time!

Firstly, Susan so sorry to hear your news, it's what we all dread happening. Do hope you recover emotionally as soon as poss and put your plan b into action.

Little Nell, have you asked about a change in protocol? We changed from long to short - it made a huge difference to us, we went from 16 eggs and no fert to 16 eggs and 8 blasts, so I would ask them about this.

Flick and Red Squirrel it was really lovely to meet you both today and have a good natter to others who have been through similar experiences. Friends can be great, but even the most understanding ones can come out with some real corkers sometimes!
I hope you are celebrating with your hubby this evening Flick!

I had a call from Julie about 7.30 to say my levels are now 2510 (!) but they don't seem to be phased by it, so I will try and stay calm.
My NK results haven't come back in time for tomorrow so if I need IVIG it will have to be Fri.

Best wishes to all
Orlando


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi orlando, thanks. We have done one long ,with downreg and one antagonist protocol. 
I stimmed for 14 days on #1! and 11 days on #2. The RE I see here is not recommending a #3...I am just looking at options for one last stab-haha- at a child that will be genetically mine.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm sitting watching a programme on Britain's oldest parents whilst writing this. There's a lady here who had successful IVF at 52 then again at 55, so there is hope for us girls who are not quite as youthful as we once were!!! 
    
Flick and Orla - it was great to meet you both today, and have a good old chin wag. I'm so thrilled for you Flick - seeing that little heart beating is just such a fantastic milestone. Enjoy!! Orla - your levels are obviously fine if the clinic aren't concerned ....... so STOP WORRYING!.......you'll see your lovely little heart beat/s next week. 
ARGC rang earlier and said that my HCG levels had over doubled in last 48 hrs. They are quite pleased and said that I don't have to have any more repeats. I'm going in next thursday for my 6 week scan...... I'm nervous already!

Lynda and Natalia - welcome to the ARGC thread. I am sure you'll find the information and support here invaluable, as I have. Congrats belatedly on your BFP Natalia. 

Carol - Good luck with your scan on Sunday! 

Laylar - Many congratulations on the birth of your little baby boy. 

Susan - so sorry to hear the sad outcome of your first ICSI. Wishing you loads of luck for your next go. 

Trixxie - Good luck for your scan on monday!  

Love and Baby Dust to All .......... Red Squirrel.


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Flick

So glad that your scan went really well.

Love

Kerry


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Girls

Trixxie - I've read that HCG doubles between 48-72 hours and sometimes can be a little slower, so try not to worry..as others have said if the clinic is happy, then gain comfort from that. Everything is crossed for you and your scan on Mon, in the meantime hope the time passes quickly and uneventfully to the big day.

Flick - WOW you must be on cloud 9...fantastic news !!! Congratulations my love!

Susan - I am so sorry to hear of your history, my heart goes out to you....I haven't any experience in the area you're asking, but hopefully you'll have found some good advice from others.

Lynda - glad to hear I can give FSH hope to you...! We know only too well that high FSH is a nightmare as it brings unlimited uncertainty as to when you can start, let alone being allowed the 'luxury' of the whole rollercoaster of actual IVF....I didn't use chinese herbs, but I had acupuncture and reflexology. What works for one person doesn't work for another.....I found both very relaxing, but for me  not sure if it brought my FSH levels down as didn't continue it for long enough. However another friend who else went to ARGC, who recommended reflexology to me, had been doing it for a long time and she said it definitely brought her levels down (she averaged around 15-18, and got it down to below 10 to start IVF with reflexology...she now has a baby girl to show for it).....i think anything is worth trying, and if at the least it relaxes you (and I felt v relaxed, calm and positive after reflexology & acupuncture), then it's worth it (if you can afford it!) as stress is meant to be a factor in high FSH.

Little Nell - have you done any of your prev. IVFs with the ARGC? If not, at the very least worth having the first consultation to discuss your options and chances....maybe they can use different drugs for stimulation (and as Orlando says, short protocol is usually much better for people with high FSH or poor response to stim). Also as they monitor you via bloods daily during stimulation they can change the medication each day to get the best response from you, something which I don't think happens at other clinics? 

Red Squirrel - thanks for the welcome and congrats! DH & I love your name, by the way, he always asks what Red Squirrel is up to!

Sorry if I missed anyone out....

As for me, I have my 6 wk + 1 day scan tomorrow...excited, scared and nervous all at once...not expecting much sleep tonight!!

We're out tomorrow night so probably won't be posting tomorrow, so in the meantime hope all goes well with you lovely ladies...

Take care and lots of positive thoughts,
Natalia xxx


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY Flick – wonderful news! I want to jump up and down, can’t imagine how you feel!!!! Congratulations!
                    

Emma – great to ‘hear’ from you too – I know what you mean about your love growing every day – my heart skips a beat every time I look at (or think of) Katie & Anna!

Trixxie – hoping Monday is a happy day for you xx

Carmela – what clever (as well as gorgeous) little girls you have – bless her, saying mama!

Kim - hope you are feeling OK! I expect this pregnancy will be slightly different to the first - I hope you get plenty of rest though!

All OK here, DH has confirmed/decided (i.e. finally made up his mind ) he is also happy to donate our embies so we think we’re going to go ahead quite soon. I am pretty sure I don’t want more children and very sure I don’t want to go through treatment again, so we are hoping there are a few ‘keepers’ in the 9 we have for some other couple(s).
Katie & Anna are becoming more fun every day, they are always looking for each other and giggling, although Katie got herself another mate today (my friends little boy, Charlie) – I think Anna got jealous, bless her!

Love and good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at.
Jane
XX


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

*Natalia, 
Good Luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope it all goes really well! 

Luv Red Squirrel.*


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

natalia good luck with the scan heres hoping for that lil flicker!!!


----------



## Lynda27 (Dec 17, 2005)

NATALIE good luck with your scan today, shall be thinking of you and looking forward to your post later 

Red Squirrel Thanks for your welcome, well done with your levels. Sit back and relax now till next week for your scan, how exciting.

Flick was delighted to read your news yesterday 

As for me I have decided to call the clinic today to ask about Chinese herbs as don't want to mess up future tx.

Ribbon how are you?

Hi to everyone else

Lyndaxx


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Everyone's stories are so touching - I'm sending you all a lot of good thoughts... 

I'm new and have a question - I'm on day 3 of stimming and having my blood taken was really really painful this morning - has anyone else found this? I tried switching arms... Is there a doctor who's more gentle than the others? thanks xxx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

welcome beeba- try using arnica cream to reduce the internal bruising! afraid sometimes, esp when you have had a lot it can just be darn sore!! and trying to negotiate the better blood takers when it is busy is sometimes just not possible!! if it gets really bad see if they can use a finer needle on you


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Beeba
I have had a couple of bloods taken at that clinic that have left me with a painful bruise - but i had so many that i think the veins were getting a bit ropey. have to say though i have never had a problem with them. i guess some people are just more sensitive to it. ask them if there's anything they suggest. 

Nathalia - GOOD LUCK. hope you get great news.


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS FLICK!!!!  *


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Natalia - hope the scan brings good news   

Lol? Are you around? How are you doing?  

Ribbon & Kerry how are you two?

Had some good news today - dh's job has been under threat (company relocating), anyway it has actually worked out pretty well for us & the immediate threat has passed & he has a couple of inteviews lined up. Which is good because we had a £650 bill for getting the Smart car serviced yesterday   

Had a major craving for shrimp & chilli sauce last night - was delicious & no nausea after eating it at all, I actually managed to sleep!

Hope everyone else is well, Layla x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

I have just completed my Monitoring Cycle and have found out that I have ovulated.  I believe that I ovulated on CD18/19.  I was hoping to start treatment in my next cycle.

I had such a hard time trying to decide whether to do IVF or some more IUIs.  I didnt really want to do any more clomid cycles as Ive already had 7 cycles of it (one was an IUI).  

Dr Ahmed did suggest that we could try a natural IUI cycle (Im on Metformin for my PCOS) but when he suggested that I did not have much faith that I would actually ovulate only using Metformin.  To my surprise I have.  In the meantime I had already made the decision to go for IVF in my next cycle, but now, Im starting to think, should I have another go at IUI naturally (only with metformin), am I mad to go for IVF so quickly knowing that I ovulate?

Now what my question is, did any of you ovulate in your monitoring cycle and did you go ahead and have the IVF done in your next cycle anyway?

If only someone could say, this is best, go for it .... as the consultant didnt really do that!

Just want to find out your thoughts really.

tweets xx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Tweetie I ovulated on my monitored cycle & went onto IVF straight away It really depends on what your diagnosis is - ours is unexplained, despite multicystic ovaries I ovulate like clockwork every month. The success rate with an IUI for unexplained IF is somewhat less than 10% (slightly more is you do a stim cycle IUI rather natural - but the ARGC really aren't keen to do them) but it isn't really much higher that for just well timed sex. I know that Eva did an IUI on her monitored cycle - if you've had an ovulatory disorder & are now ovulating it might be worth a go, but if money is a real issue (and if you're likely to need IVIg etc) I'd personally rather put the £££ towards IVF, the success rate is so much better.

GL whatever you decide.

Layla


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello Girls

Flick, sorry meant to thank you for posting the beta web site (I haven't dared look at it yet!)

Red Squirrel, well done on your doubling - wow no more betas! - Good Luck for the scan next week.

Natalie, best of luck with your scan, I bet you start to get loads of symptoms soon!

Beeba - You can ask the nurses to use the smaller needles - I think they are black instead of green, or the other way round. I think it's a bit slower so generally they prefer the others.
I always find the men, specially the sweet black guy, are the most gentle.

Waiting to hear if I need IVIG........ otherwise a day off from the dreaded beta tests.

Best wishes to all

Orla


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Just popping in to say congrats to Flick, that is brilliant news.  Your luck has finally changed.

Have been away for a few days so won't do personals as I don't want to miss anyone out.

Layla, I'm OK, the methotrexate is doing its job.  Levels have halved from last Friday and are now at 4000.  Just want them to be 0 so I can start to move on.  I have been on drugs since December!  Hope that your nausea continues at a reassuring but not uncomfortable level


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Just a quick post to say that I had EC this morning and got 22 eggs and DH' sperm has defrosted OK (always a worry) so am now heading in the direction of the sofa and crappy day time tv, and hope to havegood fertilisation news tomorrow.

Janna x


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

dearest flick - so thrilled for you with the heart beat        for the next scan.  your pregnancy has given us all a huge amount of pleasure and also hope 

beeba- sometimes i felt like i had been massacred at the vampire clinic.  i have never done this, but what about using some emla local anaesthetic cream?  also tell them you are squeamish and they may be able to use a smaller needle.  there is a butcher of a girl who has big rings - that is the one to avoid.  the woman who runs the clinic is excellent and also a fine boned young black man.

layla - are you meant to be eating prawns   fab re dh's job.  glad things are going well 

natalia - welcome and good luck for your scan     

allir- good to see you back 

susan - am so sorry about your situation 

jane - you and dh's decision is one of the most generous a human being can make.  i think you are both fabulous to do this 

girls i need your help and advice.  following (failed) fet and 15 days of viagra to improve womb lining - i have had the most piddly af.  only 1 real day of bleeding.  i definitely have womb lining issues and that means i won't be able to carry baby regardless of quality of embryo.  apart from argc does anyone know a good gynaecologist (london based) with expertise in womb lining??  

hope everyone else is ok.  am trying to move on but feel like i am wading though molasses!


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Sabina, I think that Create Health do doppler scans etc and may be able to help with lining issues.  I would also consider posting on IVF connections.com - complimentary therapies board.  The woman that answers questions is an expert in what vitamins to take - I followed her recommendations to improve my response.  I know you do acupuncture and herbs already though.


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Sabina,

I had 1 day periods during my Clomid cycles.  Now that I have stopped my AFs have come back to normal.  Could it be a side effect of some of the drugs you have been put on by your cons?

I also think that this may have been a reason for me being unable to concieve.

Good luck x

tweets x


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

lol tx so much for your msg.  hope you are feeling ok and that hcg levels drop off v quickly.  it is an awful time because you probably still feel quite pregnant.  

re create - yes thanks for that.  i was thinking of going to them for doppler scan to see what blood flow is like.  believe it or not dr beer in united states uses antidepressants to help with womb lining.  however i am not sure that is a road i want to take.  am considering a consultation with him but truely worried about what other immune problems he will find.  it is all such an unknown!!!!!  

sorry about my own ramble.  thinking v much of you


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi tweets - clomid is known to reduce womb lining (that is why i have never taken it).  however i wonder if my bad lining is pre menopausal now.  there is v little that can be done to improve it actually.  argc say they get successful pregnancies on 6.5 mm lining though.  
was your hormone profile good at beginning of monitored cycle? if good, i would go for your ivf cycle straight away if you can.  think you have enough time to begin down reg if you are on long protocol and if you are on short protocol you just begin on first day of next af.  best of luck with everything


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

sabina thank you for your lovely message- afraid at the moment it does not take much to reduce me to a tear filled mess! 

maybe your af will come in earnest in a few days?? it may be worth having some acupuncture to get your flow- i am also a skinny womb girl and found acupuncture did miraculous things for my periods! you may have a lot of congestion?

Lol glad to hear the drugs are doing their thing  

janna good luck for good fertilisation


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi
Posted on the potentials and new people thread, but thought I'd come on here too and say hello.
I'm a newbie to all this - have first appointment at ARGC next Weds - and would really welcome any general advice about what to expect. Also, how soon are we likely to be able to start treatment once we've had the consultation? I guess it depends, but any guidance would be useful. I have a v. messed up cycle, and am hoping we don't have to wait for the 60-80 days I can go between AFs.
Thanks for any advice you can give me
Jass

I'm 28, OH 29. Mild PCO but main prob severe male factor. 1st appt ARCG 22 March


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Trying, not sure if you will be checking in here at the moment, but I have been thinking of you.

Flick I was so thrilled to read your heartbeat news, really pleased that that things are going well, you must be sooooo happy!

Martha, I was also so pleased to see your news about your two being right on track. I look forward to a nice smooth twin pregnancy for you.

Layla, I hope you are keeping OK and maintaining your sanity during what must be such a challenging time for you. I have everything crossed, not that you will need it as it seems that your baby has read the textbook about hcg levels and size! Glad to hear worries about your dh's job didn't materialise.

Sophie, Hi there! Hope you are keeping well.

Laylar congratulations on the birth of your son, I remember when you got pg, I was just a lurker here.

Sabina, so sorry that you had another BFN from your plucky little embie. I'm afraid I'm not sure of a specific lining doctor to recommend to you, but I am sure one of the very knowledgable ladies here can help. Remember that Cat was told she would never get pg due to lining issues and she got there, so I wouldn't think that the donor route is closed to you at all. Maybe your af will start properly in a few days and she's just teasing you? (happened to me lots).

Janna, my old cycle buddy I have been following your progress. Well done for e/c, and for the sperm thaw, always a relief, our sperm is frozen as well.Will have everything crossed for a lovely clutch of embies for you.

Hi Carmela, always lovely to hear from you.Looking forward to hearing about your girls' christening.

Jane I think that is a wonderful decision to make, and I am sure some of your embies will flourish with another couple who will be forever grateful for your generosity.

Beeba sorry to hear that your veins have taken a battering. I was always a bit obsessive and rotated them from day to day and saved the juiciest one for the drip for e/c!!

Lol, glad that the methotrexate is working. This must be a really difficult time for you...what an understatement. I hope things continue to progress rapidly and you can start again when you are ready.

Natalia good luck with your scan today, hope you are out celebrating tonight.

Tyler nice to hear from you. I often think of you and really hope that things work out well for you and your dh in the near future.

Georgia, how are you at the mo?

I know I have missed so many of you girls out, but I am wishing you all the very very best with your cycles and pregnancies.

I am working parttime at the moment so am going to try and keep up more! We had our 20 week scan yesterday and all was apparently well. I am going to stay under consultant care and they have wangled me growth scans at 28w and 34w to try and reassure me. I feel sorry for the doctors having to deal with me, paranoid doctor and IVF veteran patient!!!

Love to all 

Isobel

PS Jass just saw your message. We started our monitored cycle about a week after our consultation and that ran straight into our treatment cycle. I fitted in immune testing and a hysteroscopy during that timetable. I know things are busier these days at ARGC so that moght not be the case now. Others who have started treatment since me may have more accurate advice. Even if your cycle is a bit dodgey they might be able to give you drugs to bring on af and get things moving.


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

20 weeks isobel how fab!


well just been to my docs to see about having my drugs on nhs- got to wait till next week for a decision- what decision is there I need them give them to me 

how many of you have managed to get them from local GP's??

they are also- as it is deemed "a precious pregnancy"- putting me under consultant care so hopefully like you isobel i will get offered more scan time!

welcome to the thread jass afraid it is a bit difficult to give advice as each case is handled differently depending on your history!


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Tweet - I ovulate every month and DH sperm is OK so we were told our success rate for IUI would be minimal, natural is just as good as IUI. So we went straight to IVF

Jass - ARGC seem to like to monitor you for one cycle before starting treatment, if your FSH is OK you maybe able to start that cycle

Janna - Fab news on 22 eggs - keeping fingers crossed for your call tomorrow morning.

I'm still being driven mad my the 2ww, I've been feeling sick, dizzy, tired and loss of appitite - I'm sure its all in  my head its amazing how the 2ww can drive you crazy... 2 days left... Aghh!!!


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lol -  I am glad to hear your levels are coming down and so sorry for what you are going through.  Its horrid being on drugs when things aren't working out, and so sad that you have to go through this as well.  Sending you lots of   .  Thanks also for your PM - Sophia has been in touch and has some really helpful information.

Flick - am so happy to hear about your little one's heartbeat - hope you are feeling much more relaxed

Lynda - welcome to the board.  I also have FSH issues but have been scared away from Chinese herbs as my body always seems to do the opposite of whatever it is supposed to - I don't think ARGC like you using them during cycling though.

Martha - hope Harry is continuing to get better and that you are feeling better about him too 

Beeba - I also suffer dreadfully with bloods due to dodgy veins - the first time I went in for tests (thankfully not on my cycle), my arm was so bruised I could barely move it for a week so I took a photograph and took it in to Lourdes on the front desk.  She was horrified as it went from one end of my arm to the other, and told me to always ask to use a THIN BUTTERFLY (blue or green).  So now i ask for one every time I go in and it does help.  They sometimes get a bit annoyed as it takes them longer, but I don't care!  Good luck

Janna - well done on a bumper crop!  Sending you fertilisation vibes   

Little Nell - welcome to the board - I really think it is worth going to ARGC for a consultation at least, as they may have some new ideas

Jass - Welcome and good luck with your appointment.  I believe they can give you provera (sp?) a synthetic progesterone to make you bleed (as it was offered to me when my D/R didn't work).

Jane - your generosity is lovely and I hope your embies will make some other parents very happy.  Have you considered keeping back a couple in case you get broody in the future though?!

Isobel - I am so glad your 20 week scan has gone well   - a great hurdle  - and I hope the extra scans give you more comfort along the way   

Carol - hope you see a strong heartbeat at your next scan and things start to go more smoothly   

Trixxie - I hope your levels shoot up and you are rewarded with a lovely heartbeat at your scan   

Susan - so sorry to hear about your recent loss.  We also had the chromosonal bloods on ourselves (at St Mary's), which I think is a good indication, and could be less stressful?

Natalia - good luck with your scan  

Twinkle toes - hang on in there - when do you test?

Georgia - hope you are ok and that you are looking forward to your holiday - we are also going to book one yeah!

Tyler - hope that either AF is well and truly here or you have a surprise BFP on your hands.  I'm already craving more sweet wine after our weekend indulgence!!

Ribbon - hope your scan went well

Sorry for missing lots of people - wishing good luck to all you other girls at whatever stage you are at   

Well as for me in the painful days since our BFN we have made some radical decisions which I think have helped.  We think we will try another cycle at ARGC and then (as I am running out of belief that it will work here) we are hoping to cycle in NY towards the end of the year, as DH has to work out there at that time anyway.  I posted a question and had lots of responses + PM's from so many lovely ladies with lots of info, and I think we are going to look at Cornell - as we have severe MF, but also talk to Dr Sher - who does free phone consultations - as he deals with women who have poor responses/embryos.  We have scheduled an appointment with a sperm specialist Dr Schlegel out there too - hoping this helps rather than depresses us!!  I've also asked for a copy of my notes from ARGC -   I just wonder if another approach might help....

Best of luck girls
Buttercup
xx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Buttercup what a memory you but me to shame, remembering so much. I really hope ARGC can do the trick for you and your dont need to go to US. But it is good that you have plans to look to.

Twinkletoes well done on gettin a whopping 22 eggs, oh my what a batch. Let hope all the spermies are doin there thing right now.  fertilsation vibes to you.

Tweetiepie, IUI was never discussed with us. We were classed as Unexplained when we had our originally consultation and we have never have IUI in the past (just a few cycles if Clomid and natural). I had been getting positive OPK for the previous 2 year and 21 day progest blood tests did indicate ovulation? I just wonder why they didnt suggest it for us? After the consultation we had Immune Bloods which highlighted a NK problem. I suppose IUI would of been a waste of time without IVIG anyway. I think the decision for you is a time thing, do you want to just get on with it? IVF has a higher success rate or do you want to give it one more month with IUI. In my mind I was very ready to get on with it, I felt like I had waited a lifetime. It just felt right at that moment. I wish you luck in making your decision.

Well girls I better fly off to get dinner, speak soon.

Trixxie


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Flick - I have managed to get my drugs from my GP, but I think it's down to the policy of the local health trust - I get mine in two weekly batches, just in case I miscarry in the meantime and waste a lot of NHS money .  Hope you get a favourable decision from yours.

Hi Jane - thanks for asking after me.  Actually the past couple of days I've been feeling EXHAUSTED - poor Rebecca must be wondering who the grumpy lady is and what she's done with her fun mum !  It's weird not knowing what's going on - I won't know until I have my scan which isn't for over 2 weeks yet.  I think I'm pretty much in denial that there's anything going on which means I'm much much calmer which has got to be a good thing.

Buttercup - it sounds like you've been doing a lot of thinking recently.  Fingers crossed ARGC can sort you out!

TwinkleToes - only 2 days left, how exciting!  Have you managed to stay away from the pee sticks  ??

Isobel - congratulations on your 20 week scan .  Did you find out the sex or are you keeping it as a surprise?

Sabina - I'm sorry to hear about your lining problems.  I was told that mine would be a problem, and the Viagra didn't seem to have any effect - it was only 5.4mm the last time it was measured but I still managed to have Rebecca.  Maybe it isn't that key after all?

Tweetiepie- I think it will come down to how impatient you are.  I was recommended to do IUI but to be honest I'd just reached the end of my tether and wanted to crack on with IVF as it had much higher chances of success, and I felt like I was in a hurry.  Obviously it's more expensive and invasive though.  Not an easy decision is it? 

Trying - hope you're ok 

Love to all 
Kim


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

hello girls

A quick FF fix for me tonight to ask if anyone is having IVIG in the morning (Fri) I have just found out Mr T wants me to have this again - UGH - thought I'd got away with it!

Flick I get my Clexane on the NHS due to the recurrent miscarriage clinic at St Mary's who diagnosed a blood disorder - if you get no luck from your GP you could try ringing them, your history may persuade them without you having to go through all the tests they normally do. Personally I think our GP's should put any preg sustaining drugs through the NHS -after all, what more do we have to do to prove we need them? Unfortunately it's probably another post code lottery thing. grrrrh. 

Janna well done - what a clutch!

Twinkle-toes.....it's a mare but you are nearly there!

Love to all

Orla
xxxx


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Janna- well done on your EC, sending your eggs lots of      

Very short post from me, I am trying to keep with all the posts and I wish you all the best, but I am too tired to do personals (which I am hoping is a good sign).  Also feeling sick on and off (so again I am hoping that is a good sign).  I have got my first appointment with the midwife on Wednesday, and it still doesn't feel real    Layla thanks for asking, I am still so nervous and I guess that is normal I am just hoping I can enjoy it once I get to the three month scan, hope you are coping OK and managing to relax a bit  

Wishing everyone lots of luck and love

Kerry

x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

[shadow=red,left]ARGC GIRLS 2006 ​







ARGC Mummies









Van - 06/02 

Dada - 10/12/04 

Wendy - Mummy to Eleanor 10/03/05 

Kerry (KT) - Mummy to Matthew and James 22/03/05  

Nicj - Mummy to Abbie and Megan 22/03/05  

Kate (Mrs.P) Mummy to Gabriele 23/03/05 

* Julia*- Mummy to Daniel 04/04/05 

Amber- Mummy to William 13/04/05 

Jane- Mummy to Katie and Anna 21/04/05  

Lara- Mummy to Harris Edward and Alexander Hugo 05/05/05  

Kim - Mummy to Rebecca 06/05/05 

JenF -Mummy to Indira Lily 24/06/05 

Emma -Mummy to Alexandra Mae 21/07/05 

Tash - -Mummy to Joseph 24/07/05 

Dbz(Deborah) - Mummy to Bryn 26/07/2005 

Emmi - Mummy to Harvey James 28/07/05 

Victoria - Mummy to Zaria Grace 04/08/05 

Renata Mummy to Aliza 05/08/05 

Megan Mummy to Zoe 15/09/05 

Carmela Mummy to Liana and Elisia 26/09/05  

Marly Mummy to James 07/10/05 

Emmalou Mummy to Joshua James 14/11/05 

Tonga Mummy to Amy and Abby 13/12/05  

Countrygirl Mummy to Daisy and Isaac 26/12/05  

Wisbabe(Ruth) Mummy to India Poppy 14/12/05 

EH Mummy to William Nicholas (Billy) 03/01/06 

Tiggy Mummy to Coco Rose and Horace Robert 17/01/06  

Nikki Mummy to Charlotte (Lottie) 24/01/06 

GM Mummy to James - 16/02/06 

Olwen Mummy to Isabel Mary 24/02/06 

Laylar Mummy to ? 12/03/06 

21  
19 








ARGC Mummies To Be









Lila EDD 29/03/06 

Claire - EDD 31/03/06 

Marsel - EDD 23/04/06  

Thelma - EDD 28/04/06  

Nickyw - EDD 14/06/2006  

Chris30 - EDD 15/07/06  

Eva - EDD 22/07/06 

Susielondon EDD 24/07/06 

Isobel - EDD 26/07/06 

Lizzi - EDD 1/08/06  

Rwo(Ren) - EDD 4/08/06  

J26 (Joanna) EDD 24/08/06 

Caterina - EDD 29/08/06 

Sparkle38 - EDD 07/09/06 

Martha -  

Ribbon - 

Layla 

Carol - 

Flick - 

Sif - 

Trixxie - 

Redsquirrel - 

Orla - 








2WW girls








My embryos are growing and are safe and happy in my warm, safe, well nourished womb ... Banana Guru chant (Flick)

Twinkletoes -Testing 18/03  

E/C

E/T

 FET 

Stimmers and sniffers 

Janna
Selinaggs - D/R

Immune tests/hormone profiles








Cycle Monitoring

















Waiting impatiently and going crazy 









Bigpanda (Sue) 
Josie 
Crystal
Blu

  Follow-ups  

Juliet

Amanda

MsMinerva

Ifinch

Soulcyster

ChrisA&Sue

Lorri

Cbee

Tumnus

2Rachel2

Paranoid

Tyler

Dee

Allir

Fiona

Missylondon

Susienatasha

Initial Consultations

TerriP - March 17th

Joanna1971 - Feb 14th

Catharine - 16th Feb

Tweetiepie - 2nd March








Argc angels gone but never forgotten  









Kate -Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Teresa baby boy lost 22 weeks gestation RIP

Carmela- Twin boys lost at 12 weeks gestation RIP

Abbey - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Alli - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Alli - Baby boy Alexander Shaun lost at 34 weeks gestation RIP

Bunless - Baby lost at 14 weeks gestation RIP

Trying - Baby girl lost at 24 weeks gestation RIP

Honorary Members

Georgia - No 1 girl (originator) 
Van - 0n the road to adoption  
Lou - On the road to Adoption  
Sophia - Going to Sirm New York to achieve her dream 

Fiffi - Sarah born 21/01/06 27 weeks prem 

Callie

Flopsy

KerryT NHS 

Lol

Croc

Dreams

Holly

Chelley

Marly - 

Kim - 

MsMinerva

Sabina

NEXT ARGC GIRL MEET 

To be confirmed

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ON THE ARGC LIST PLEASE IM YOUR NAME AND WHERE YOU ARE ON THIS CRAZY ROLLERCOASTER 
PLEASE GIRLS COULD YOU TELL ME WHEN YOUR EDD ARE


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello everyone, thanks so much for all your advice on veins - at least I won't embarrass myself by crying again (if you were being tested next to me this morning, sorry!) 

Thanks so much for all the long list of mummies and mummies-to-be, it's such a happy thing to see when you're starting out. 

Sending good vibes to everyone, whatever stage you're at. I hadn't even thought that you'd still feel anxious and need treatment and drugs after getting pg, becasue having not done this before I'd just imagined pg as the goal. But I can see now that it's just the beginning... I'm in for a scan Monday morning and currently on day 4 of stimming. Please say hello if you're in the waiting room - I've got blonde hair and a bike helmet, thanks again


----------



## EmmCook9 (Sep 6, 2004)

Flick - My GP prescribed all my drugs after I'd received my BFP.  When I went to see her I told her that Mr T thought the drugs were necessary to keep the pregnancy viable.  Mr T then had to fax a letter over to her and she agreed to prescribe them.  Probably saved me about £1,000 so always worth the try.  Good luck.


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello girls

Was really touched to see so many good luck messages from everyone over the last 24 hours....thank you, the support means so much to me.

Well it is good news for me & DH - we had a foetal heartbeat!!!!! It was unbelievable...and what's more there is a 2nd sac !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Mr T said he couldn't detect a heartbeat in the 2nd one, but he said that it is v early days and it may be detectable later. The sac was the about the same size as the one with the heartbeat which is a good sign apprently...ohmygod TWINS...how amazing would that be.....cos my HCG levels are pretty normal (ie not high) and we used frozen blastos, I thought twins would be out of the Q...but, now well you never know...I am just sooo happy that there is one normal looking sac'n'heartbeat. Had another NK follow up, so may well be doing a 3rd IVIG next week....bring on that overdraft!

Janna - congrats on 22 eggs!! That is a truckload!!! Everything crossed for some good fertilisation news tomorrow...

Flick - my GP has reluctantly given me heparin on NHS, he needed a letter from ARGC saying how long I need to be on it, and each time I have to give him the ARGC prescription so he can copy it onto an NHS one. He is basically trying to cover his back, as he says that if he prescribes the drug, he is liable cos HE prescribes it, even if he's doing it on the ARGC's direction. So if something goes wrong with me/the baby he is responsible legally, hence the GP's reluctance. I laid on the guilt trip of poverty and the fact I could give him the ARGC original prescription definitely made him more amenable. Basically it is up to the GP's discretion, so try and choose a nice GP to try your luck with.

Buttercup - I am sure you're still feeling pretty devastated, but am glad to hear you have a plan of action - having a plan always makes you feel better about the situation as you can focus on doing something positive to attain our goal. Really hope ARGC comes thru for you this time.

Twinkletoes - only 2 days left!!! All bodily parts are crossed for your blood test !!!!

Tweets - as other girls have said it is such a personal choice, but I agree with what many have said - IUI has such low chances of working (10-15% which is as good as sex at the right time), and still costs £700, that I'd prefet o put the cash towards IVF which has higher odds...but it depends on how desparate you are (we didnt want to wait any longer) and cash (1 IVF with ARGC was for me £7K)

Jass - as other girls have said, usually only need one monitoring cycle, then you can start  IVF straight after, unless there are other tests they recommend (immune testing, hysteroscopy...)

Thank you girls for being such fantastic support !!!!!!
Love Natalia x


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Natalia, that's fantastic news, congratulations! Fingers crossed for that 2nd sac.  

Flick, my GP has happily prescribed anything that ARGC have recommended I have,
even without seeing a prescription from them. It seems it's just pot luck on how nice
your GP is.

Lizzi


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Flick - Congrats on the scan!  Fantastic news - you must be thrilled!

Janna - Great news on the 22 eggs.

Trying - I'm so sorry to hear your devastating news.   I hope you get the support you need.  Sending you  

I felt really lousy the last couple days.  I think it must be due to the reduction of the DR drugs and starting HRT.  However, I'm feeling much better today.  I have my next scan on Sunday.

Soulcyster


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

morning girls

just wishing twinkle lots of        for those last horrible hours.  wishing you a huge bfp tomorrow.  

kim - many tx about your womb lining story.  i hear from others that isida in kiev won't transfer unless lining is 8mm.  wonder if i can go for a retread? 

lovely to hear from you isobel - really amazing that 20 weeks has zoomed past so quickly.

we had a huge leak last night from a loo above into my dh's suit cupboard   fortunately i had just by chance seen the situation before any serious damage had occurred.  so it's a day with the plumbers for me today.

wishing you all a fab weekend


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Natalia!    (you might get this twice as something wierd happened)
Just popped into to congratulate you on your scan!!!! That's amazing! Keeping my fingers crossed for your twins!
I was wondering if you had any symptons yet?

No more from me, I'm rushing off for another beta (more nail biting) and a second IVIG.

Love to all

Orlando


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Goodmorning girls,

I think that you are right.  Inside my head its like my mind has been made up for IVF but as soon as I can see someone else doubt my decision, I get a bit confused  , thinking, maybe its too soon to go for IVF...  I am soooooo indecisive .  I need to be more confident within myself and stick with the decision that I have made.  If I was to get PG naturally it would have happened by now.  And like you said if IUI only has 10 to 15% chance of a success rate, then its no different to trying at the right time. The tricky thing is I did fall pg naturally about 2 yrs and 7 month (but wasa blighted ovum) ago so thats why I feel like a rabbit chasing the carrot, I feel like if we try hard enough it might just happen again ....

Twinkletoes, Natalia, Dekimk, Trixxie & Sabina2 - Thank you so much for helping me out with your messages!!!  I have finally got back on track with my decision. Its true, after 3 yrs and 7 months I have become extremely impatient.  I just want to give the IVF a few goes if necessary and then say, at least I tried my best.  I have become obcessed, I have made changes in my life to accomodate treatment etc ... with work...  I need to give it a good go and if it doesnt work, then carry on with my life as I feel like it has been on hold.

Have a great weekend girls.  

From a very much happier Tweetiepie X   a big kiss to you all


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Well, have just had the call this morning after EC yesterday, of the 22 eggs, 18 were mature and 16 have fertilised, so I am really pleased, perhaps the Solgar Whey Protein stuff really does make a difference.

Last time in October we had 8 fertilised and never got any frosties, so here's hoping for better success this time round.

Janna


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

wow Janna 18 fertilised is amazing!!!    Good Luck for the call tomorrow.... 

well only today left for me to go crazy, I'm going to be so nervous tomorrow. keep telling myself if it doesnt work out we have 2 frosties to hopefully try again soon. Been feeling dizzy and Neausea but not sure if its caused by the worry!!!


----------



## LLocket (Jul 28, 2003)

Thank you all for you posts and IMs.

I was discharged from hospital yesterday.
Giving birth was strangely elating. She was beautiful and had my nose and big feet (must be Neil's)
Leaving her was pure hell and still is, the house feels so empty and I don't know how to go on but know that together Neil and I will find the strength from somewhere.

I was supposed to cherish her, care for her, love her and protect her

xx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Trying

I just wanted to say that you are very much in my thoughts at what must be an incredibly painful time for you both.

Janna x


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Twinkle Toes - Oh, I do hope that you get a positive result tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and looking for your news. 

Best of luck and courage
Janna x


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Trying, thanks for popping in at what must be a very very hard time for you. It was good to hear about your beautiful daughter. I am so very sorry that you are having to go through such a heartbreaking experience, and wish you strength together to try and cope.

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Trying I am so sorry sweetie  

Your little Angel we will up in heaven along with your other Angels

 RIP LITTLE ONE 

What Makes A Mother

I thought of you and closed my eyes
And prayed to God today
I asked "What makes a Mother?"
And I know I heard him say
A Mother has a baby
This we know is true
But, God, can you be a mother
When your baby's not with you?

Yes, you can he replied
With confidence in his voice
I give many women babies
When they leave it is not their choice
Some I send for a lifetime
And others for the day
And some I send to feel your womb
But there's no need to stay.

I just don't understand this God
I want my baby here

He took a breath
and cleared his throat
And then I saw a tear
I wish I could show you
What your child is doing today
If you could see your child smile
With other children and say
"We go to earth to learn our lessons
of love and life and fear
My mommy loved me so much
I got to come straight here
I feel so lucky to have a Mom who had so much love for me
I learned my lessons very quickly
My Mommy set me free.

I miss my Mommy oh so much
But I visit her each day
When she goes to sleep
On her pillows where I lay
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek
And whisper in her ear
Mommy don't be sad today
I'm your baby and I am here"

So you see my dear sweet one
Your children are okay
Your babies are here in My home
And this is where they'll stay
They'll wait for you with Me
Until your lessons are through
And on the day you come home
they'll be at the gates for you

So now you see
What makes a Mother
It's the feeling in your heart
It's the love you had so much of
Right from the very start
Though some on earth
May not realize
Until their time is done
Remember all the love you have
And know that you are
A Special Mom

Author Unknown

Thinking of you both


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Janna that's fantastic news! Well done, you must be really chuffed with that result. I am sure you will get a couple of juicy blasts and some to spare from that vast number!

Twinkle toes all the very very best for tomorrow. Nausea sounds good to me.

Natalia, great news about your scan. One healthy heartbeat is great and a possible second is great news! Inspiration for fellow FET girls out there!

Sabina, sorry to hear about your leak, but well done for spotting it early, hope you managed to save your dh's suits. My pregnancy seems to have been going on forever to me, but to everyone else it seems to have gone quickly!

Lizzi great to hear from you, hope your twin bump is going from strength to strength!

Flick, unfortunately my GP wouldn't prescribe any of my drugs (despite my medical connections!!) she said it was a practice rule that they didn't carry on private prescriptions. As others have said it's just pot luck with your GP and their policy. 

Soulcyster hope you are feeling a bit better today, once that oestrogen kicks in from the HRT you will feel much better I can assure you (from my previous FET experiences).

Tweetiepie, glad that things are becoming clearer for you, I always felt better about things once I had made a decision and had a plan.

Off to work in a minute! Love this part time thing!!

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Trying & Neil - I am so sorry to hear about you awful experience, thinking of you both at this difficult time.

Love

Kerry


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Trying i am so sorry, your post is heartbreaking - I hope you and DH can get through this...


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Trying I am so so sorry.  I hope that time and the support of your friends and family will help you through this very very difficult time.

tweets x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Trying and Neil sending you my love, so sorry. 

Trixxie


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Trying, I am so so sorry for what you and Neill have had to endure.  I hope that your suffering can ease and one day heal.   

With love,
Buttercup
xxxx


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Trying - thank you for sharing your thoughts with us at such a devastating time. Your message brought tears to my eyes...I just don't know what to say, and there probably isn't anything I can say to make things feel better....my thoughts are with you both.

Tweetiepie - I'm glad we managed to help you make your decision, however hope we didn't push you into anything ! Ultimately it is down to you and your partner as to what you're ready for, and only you will know. Whatever you do, we'll support you all the way.

Janna - 16 fertilised is a fantastic number! Let us know how the develop, hope we have some more good news over the next few days.

Twinkle Toes - good luck with your blood test tomorrow !!!! Well done in getting through the interminable 2ww.

Orlando - still no symptoms whatsoever!!!! How about you? Not even sore breasts, which I thought was the most common one. Good luck with your IVIG today, hope you get to meet some nice other girls and all goes well.

Thank you everyone for all your congrats messages...still on cloud 9, but am itching to get to next week for another scan to confirm that everything is still OK. 

Have a good weekend everyone, we're away for the weekend, so in the meantime hope all goes well with everyone.

Love & positive wishes

Natalia x


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Trying

Wishing you and Neil strength to recover from your loss. Your daughter has gone to a better place. It makes me cry to even think of what you are going through.

love

Marly


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Trying and Neil- gosh you are so brave 
I am glad you got to meet your little angel and say goodbye to her- hopefully you have a picture to keep always
as she will be with you always- a perfect little soul- maybe just too good for this bad world
xxx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

natalia- wow twinnies hopefully that slow boy will have a nice thumping beat by next scan  

Janna fab crop well done and good luck with the next few days- should be a blast transfer with that many!

twinkletoes-  good luck...nausea is good!

carol- just incase i dont get on tomorrow- keeping it all crossed that you see that lovely lil flicker- i am sure you will 

have just been out for a lovely long dog walk as DH had taken today off in hope of scan which was done weds..but hey hoo- we get an xtended weekend together- out for a thai tonight but will have to adapt my usual prawn starters and hot greeen curry for something more babe friendly!!!


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Trying

No words seem to be enough to express how much I feel for you and your husband. I hope you can find strength in each other and move forwards together. My thoughts are with you

Jo x


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Flick - congratulations. Do you still have a huge grin after seeing your babies hb on wednesday. You are really brave to have gone alone and I bet your DH is kicking himself that he couldn't be there to share the moment with you. How were your NK results? Do you have to have more IVIG? Good luck with the GP

Janna - fantastic result with so many eggs and such a great rate of fertilisation. All those hectic days were worth it as now you should get a few days rest as you must be on for a blast transfer. Hope it was the whey protein as I plan to try that for stimming this time

Twinkletoes - good luck for tomorrow, hope they don't keep you waiting too long

Natalia - Congratulations on your scan. When do you get another scan? Have you considered the FMC (?), lots of the girls on here have talked about it and I think they have more accurate scanners. Eva and Layla (Bunless - although we can't call her that anymore  ) used them I think

Orlando - hope the IVIG went ok and you had some good company to chat too

Kerry - good luck for the midwife appointment, when is your 3 month scan?

Tweetypie - glad you have made your decision and are happy with it. Not long to go now - good luck

Soulcyster - sorry you have been feeling rubbish, hopefully the scan will be good and you can proceed with the FET

Buttercup - hope you are feeling a little better now you have made plans for the future. The problem now is the waiting to go again! Good luck with your next go

I'm having a rubbish day (down reg day 11) getting really annoyed with people at work then feeling tearful when they ask me if I'm ok, and really clumsy - I guess AF is on her way 

Hope everybody has a good weekend

Jo x


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Trying,

I am so desperately sorry for what you and Neil are being put through. Your painful description of your beautiful baby girl was both beautiful and heart breaking.

I wish you all the love, luck and prayers possible. Your beautiful girl is safe in heaven and she knows that you love her and you did and do cherish her and always will. 

I am so sorry that their is nothing I can say to alleviate your pain- I only wish there were.

All my love, hope and prayers to you and Neil,
Cat
XXXXXXX


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey everyone-

I feel so sad after reading Trying's post so this won't be long and I'll be back over the weekend. Been my usual tied up with pooey job this week, hence being quiet- So much happens here! Even when you pop in and out all day!

Sabina-! Linings! Where do I start! The Portland told me to find a surrogate as it would never happen, as did the London Fertility Centre (damn them!)..... My lining used to be 2mm, but, with the viagra and, most importantly I feel, acupuncture, the last tx worked, despite me never believing it would. I used to get so upset as I was always told that it was bad enough not being able to conceive, but even if I was able to, it would be pointless as it would not stay (if you know what I mean). I honestly believe Zita West clinic was my turning point and could not recommend it highly enough. And, different subject, but the 'fine boned black guy' wouldn't happen to be the hottie Richard, would it!?! OMG, I miss him and his, er, caring nature. Hmm, that's it.  Especially at weekends, when he wears his jeans. sigh. Sorry to hear about the leak- you are having such a poo time! I hope things get better honeyXXx

Isobel! GREAT news on the scan! You're over half way there!! So, are you keeping schtum on the sex front, or telling all I am so very happy it went well, and the extra growth scans will bring so much reassurance I hope!! Glad to hear that the part time is going well- I think that's a perfect set up- well done! Take care!

Janna- How many eggs??!?!?!? Eggs-xcellent!!!! How eggs-xciting!!  I am keeping my fingers crossed for lots of fab blasts!! I reckon the protein shakes were my saviour too- onyl 5 out of 11 usable last time, then this time 17 out of 21- it was the only different thing! I so pray this is your BFP!!!

Twinkl toes- eek. I am praying and hoping for good news. Well done for no cheating!!

Trixxie- Hey honey, how are you Have you got a date for your scan yet??

Flick- Fabulous news!! I am getting Heparin on the freebie script now, but only because my GP had twins, too, and I'd put my money on it being with Mr T too, as she seems to know a little too much about the daily bloods etc........... She was wavering, though, even still, but she was so over-excited about me having twins too (well, at the time she wrote the first script), she caved. Hurrah. About the only thing I have got free on the NHS.............................(After them refusing me tx- bu*gers) Good luck!!

Kerry- Take care- it won't be long to 12 weeks- promise! How exciting!! Looks after yourself and bump x

Tweetie- I did two IUI's first and really wish I hadn't. I feel that time was wasted as oppose to not just the cash. I know it does work for some, but we had ICSI in the end, so I reckon that DH's little fellas would have to be jumping through hoops too, for it to work. Best of luck making your decision x

Jo- Hi!! Sorry your are in d-regging hell. I feel so sorry for you- it is like torture, isn't it? I hope it ends soon, and just think how fab you'll feel stimming!

Natalia- Great news on the heartbeat! I hope all works out with the second sac.

Layla- Hellooo! I hope you are doing really well and looking after yourself..........

Eva- Hope you're well and little baby bump-ette is happy! Will IM you.

Martha- I will IM you this weekend. Hope you're well x

GM- If you're checking htis, I will IM you too!

Ok, I have missed so many out! I am so sorry- lots of love and good luck to everyone in this not-very-fun trip.............

Enjoy your weekend
Love CatXXXX


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Tyring - I am so sorry to read of your awful experience. Thinking of you during these difficult times and I hope you can find some strength to go on and continue at some point.

Look after yourself, let you husband take care of you and let yourself grieve.
I'm sorry again
Tuppence
xx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dearest Trying & Neil,

Such heartbreaking story to read.  My heart is broken for you both, how awful it must be to let go of such a precious, beautiful gift as your daughter, I am sure you will keep her memories close to your heart and she will be with you both for ever.  Your angel is in heaven watching over her dear mummy and daddy.  

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

May the floods of tears wash away to brighter days for both of you.

Love 

Christine
xxx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Trying & Neil, I can't imagine what the last few days have been like for you - meeting your precious, beautiful daughter then having to say good bye so quickly. The unfairness of it it staggering. When we lost our daughter in November some one said that all she had ever know was love. That every moment of her far too short life was filled by being adored by me & her daddy. I'm sure that the same is true of your daughter; you must miss her so desperately.

I'm sorry, Layla


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Dear Trying and Neil,

I cannot imagine what you have been through in the past few days. It must be the most difficult thing in the world to have to say goodbye to the most precious thing in your whole life. She was too good for this world and is in a world with no tears now. Words fail me, I'm afraid

Holly


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Trying & Neil,

I want to send you both a     to get you through this heartbreaking time. Your beautiful daughter will always be with you and she knows how much her mummy and daddy love her and cherish every moment since her conception, and always will. 

There are no words to adequately describe your pain or to take some of it away, but please, feel the love and support we are all sending you both.

Lots of love..
Alli xxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Time for a new home 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51872.0.html


----------

